# Help with BFD (newbie here)



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

Just finished building my sub. Here's the specs
1) 690 liters, Sonosub (pic attached..sitting beside my SVS PB12)
2) Ficaraudio Q18 single voice coil, 8 ohms
3) Powered by EP2500 running in bridged mono
4) BFD 1124 (but not setup yet)

The sub sounds awesome right now...but want to make it better :bigsmile:

Attached is a graph of my curve without the BFD...

My settings were 1)EP2500 Gain - max 2) Sub setting on receiver -5.5 3) Volume set @ -20

I'd like to get some feedback on suggestions for setting my filters...What would be a good point for my line? (newbie here so I'm keeping it simple)

Keep in mind that my theater is used 100% for movies...

thanks
Matt


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is that your sonosub only or does it include the SVS and mains also?


----------



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

that is my sonosub (not PB12) and the mains....didnt know if the mains would be contributing under the crossover point...80hz


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you provide a response of the sub alone taken from the listening position (using the standard crossover you like to use)..

brucek


----------



## Mattlock (May 9, 2007)

brucek said:


> Can you provide a response of the sub alone taken from the listening position (using the standard crossover you like to use)..
> 
> brucek


will do Bruce...just bought a USB soundcard...will try my hand at REW soon


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> will try my hand at REW soon


Yeah, REW is really the way to go. The time spent learning how to use it will be worth it..

brucek


----------

